# Achilles torn



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there,

Has any of you ever had his achilles torn while snowboarding? I torn my when hitting a hole on a high speed turn, getting a brutal 10G of force on my anckle...

Biggest question is, has anyone ever had his achilles torn and been snowboarding ever after (i.e. how long did the recovery take and how was the feel on the board again?).
I know Shaun Palmer had a similar accident in 2006, I believe he is crashing the mountains again so I have good hopes, anyhow all your advices or experiences would be welcome.

Also, is there anything you can do to your board setup in order to decrease the force on your achilles, like having such an elevation plate below your bindings?

Thanks in advance for your responses.
Seb.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

ouch, I heard that's one of the most painful leg injury you can get...well, at least according to some of the pro-wrestlers...Hope you recover 100%


----------

